# Martial Talk Logo Shirts?



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 15, 2002)

We've been talking about doing some promotional items to help support the maintainence and promotional costs of MartialTalk, and decided that a shirt might be something cool to have. (I've got enough pens and pencils) 

Our current idea is a TeeShirt, with a large version of the logo on the back, with a smaller version on the front upper left area.

What does everyone think?  Is it a good idea?  Would you buy one, and how much would you be willing to pay for one?

Please let me know your thoughts on this.

Thank you.

:asian:


----------



## Kirk (Feb 15, 2002)

I like the idea, personally.  But I doubt you'll have them in 
my size, so no, I probably won't be buying one.  I think 20
bucks is a good price to pay for a Tee.  ... just my opinion.


----------



## Kirk (Feb 15, 2002)

Where I work, I took advanced orders for coffee cups with
the county logo, and our dept. written underneath.  I got the
cups pretty darned cheap in bulk (75 order).  I charged 10 bucks
for the cups, and bought them for $2.75 ea.  Maybe you could
get some cups .. with the M.A. Talk logo on one side, and sayings
and what not on the other.  Like "martial artists do it on a mat" 
or something silly like that.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 15, 2002)

Well, we have some control over the sizing part, and if we pre-order them, its easier.

Hmm....I like the cups idea too...have to look into it more also.


----------



## warder (Feb 15, 2002)

the shirt sounds like a good idea. id buy one. anywhere from15-20 dollars is reasonable to me for t-shirts.


----------



## Dronak (Feb 15, 2002)

I'm just curious -- would it be *just* the picture logo or did you want to put MartialTalk.com on there, too?  Personally, I think I'd prefer it if it were just the logo without words.  Having a web site URL on it would make me feel like a walking advertisement and that's not really my kind of thing.  I'd kind of prefer just a cool picture and then if people asked me about it I could tell them about the site.  For a t-shirt price, I think Kirk's about right on the price; I think $20 would probably be my limit.  That's about 3-4 days worth of food for me.    If I had some extra money on hand, I might buy a t-shirt if I considered the price reasonable.

Mugs aren't a bad idea either, they're always useful.  Some sort of phrase could fill out one side of the cup and I'm sure you'd go with the majority opinion for that.  However, I personally hope you don't put some silly sexual innuendo on it.  I don't like those kinds of things.  Most likely I wouldn't buy the mug if it had that sort of saying on it.  I might consider it if it were the only option available, but it wouldn't get used in public if I bought one, I can tell you that.

I don't know about others, but I like pins.  It might be more trouble than it's worth, but something like a lapel pin of the logo would be cool.  I'd almost certainly buy one because they'd be relatively cheap (most pins are only a couple of bucks, right?) and I already have a few various pins.  This would add to the mini-collection.  It's nice and portable, too, you can put it on whatever you feel like at the time.  I suspect making pins is harder than just silk-screening t-shirts though, but I thought I'd toss out the idea anyway.


----------



## Kirk (Feb 15, 2002)

> However, I personally hope you don't put some silly sexual innuendo on it.



It wouldn't HAFTA be a sexual innuendo.  It was the first thing
that came to my mind, and I meant to imply just a neat saying.
It could be something like "Hit Quick, Hit Hard, and Keep Right
On Hitting" ... again ... not specifically THAT ... just an example.
There's a lot of cool quotes from famous and notorious martial
artists that could be cool too.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 15, 2002)

We're still playing with the layout.  I'll probably post a few 'roughs' before we go forward with it.  Personally, I'd like the site mentioned in there somewhere, but, the how is flexible.  1 thought is use just the logo on the back (the large one)  and place the site name under or around the smaller logo on the front.  I'm gonna hit a few teeshirt shops and see how theirs are done, before doing the layouts.

I've also thought patches might work good (sew em on gi's, jackets, etc) but haven't found an embroider thats affordable.

If we can get different sayings on the mugs, I might go for a 'collectible' set. with sayings from one of our threads here.  I plan on talking to the printer next week to get the pricing details.

Buttons.... Maybe....need to find the card of the guy from one of the cons I goto who makes custom buttons -real- affordable. 

thank you.
:asian:


----------



## Dronak (Feb 15, 2002)

Yeah, I was guessing that nothing is too set at the moment.  I kind of like your T-shirt idea of just the logo on the back and the logo plus URL on the front.  I don't think I'd like it big on the back; that walking billboard thing.    Using a couple different sayings on mugs might not be a bad idea.  It would let people choose which one(s) they like best.  And Kirk, I realize your quote was an example.  I was just pointing out that that's not the kind of thing I'd like.  I'm sure there are plenty of martial arts related quotes that could be used.  Buttons could work, too.  As I recall, those aren't terribly hard to make and can be done rather cheaply, too.  I actually was thinking of smaller, lapel pins.  Something on the order of a 1" circle of the logo with a stick pin and fastener on the back.  I don't think those are as easy to make as larger buttons though.  I wouldn't be surprised if small pins like what I'm thinking of are too hard to do.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Feb 16, 2002)

I lke the idea of a tshirt.  The large logo on the back sounds ok. A smaller one on the front with the dot com address dosn't ofend me. I tell those people about the site anyway.
Cups, Coffee cups, with the logo I like that Idea also. I collect cups with school logos on them, only have a few but the collection is growing.
Shadow


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 8, 2002)

Ok, I'm waiting on 2 more places to quote me on shirts.

One of the things thats driving the cost up is, our logo requires 4 color printing.  (if it was just black n white, it would be sooo much cheeper).

I hope to have it finalized next week though.


Buttons - I'm pricing a button maker, and we may be able to do "custom" buttons.  

Mugs are gonna be later on as I really don't see us selling enough to break even, and I just don't need 50 more coffee cups. 


Will update in a few days.

BTW- 1 of the prizes in the new member challenge drive is a free MT tee!  (see the announcements for info)

:asian:


----------



## fist of fury (Mar 9, 2002)

Woohoo I can hardly wait for my T-shirt


----------



## Kirk (Mar 10, 2002)

> Buttons - I'm pricing a button maker, and we may be able to do "custom" buttons.



Hmmm ... this has it's possibilities
 :karate:


----------



## fist of fury (Mar 11, 2002)

What about martial talk action figures one for each moderator


----------



## Cthulhu (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fist of fury _
> 
> *What about martial talk action figures one for each moderator *



Mine would have to have immobile hip joints, knees that popped loudly when moved, and 'vertebrae-popping action'.  And a case of Dr. Pepper.

Cthulhu


----------



## fist of fury (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Cthulhu _
> 
> *
> 
> ...


LOL that vertebrae popping action would be a good sales hook.


----------



## Cthulhu (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fist of fury _
> 
> *
> LOL that vertebrae popping action would be a good sales hook. *



I don't know about that...it disgusts most people I know.  Actually, to make it truer to life, every joint on that figure would have to make some sickening noise when moved.

I'm a walkin' bowl of Rice Krispies.

Cthulhu


----------



## arnisador (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fist of fury _
> 
> *What about martial talk action figures one for each moderator *



I want mine to have *kung fu grip*!!!


----------



## fist of fury (Mar 11, 2002)

LOL ok you have it no one else can. gotta make all the figure different


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 11, 2002)

LOL!

Someone call up that McFarlane guy!

"New MartialTalk Action Heros!  Kung Fu Grip! Vertebre Popping Action.  Tangent Power!"


:rofl:


----------



## tshadowchaser (Mar 17, 2002)

How are the shirts comeing?
When do we see them?
How much?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 17, 2002)

I plan on meeting with the printer on Wed.  Finalize the pricing, and make sure all the requirements are correct.

Plan 1 : Front will have the small baseball sized logo with the web address below it.  Back will have a 12" graphic only.

Plan 2 : if plan1 too expensive, will go with just the large back image.

In either case, there may be a small copyright notice somewhere towards the bottom.


Hopefully, wed night I'll be able to post the price, and start taking preorders.

Fabric: 50/50 cotton/poly
Color: light blue in color
Sizes:   S-M-L-XL
            XXL-XXXL available at additional charge (about $2 extra)

Payment : Check/Moneyorder/VISA/Mastercard work best.  Also accept AMEX and Discover.

I need to reach a minimum order of 24 shirts.  Assuming everyone who replied here is interested in 1, plus a few other emails i've gotten, we're halfway there.  Plus, I'm ordering a few extras.

I'll post the proofs ASAP.

Thanks!
:asian:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 21, 2002)

Ok, plan 1 was waaaaaaay too expensive... per shirt cost to make em was like $17 each (I just don't have a spare $500 right now)

So...heres our options:

If I go with the full color logo on both sides, I'd have to charge $28 to break even... way too much for a tee shirt.  Polo maybe, but not a tee shirt.

If I go full color on 1 side, nothing on the others, I can make it affordable.  Logo will be full front or full back.  (aprox. 14" in size)  I'm doing some tweaking of the graphic to make it more 'printer friendly', which should allow me to do a 3 color printing, rather than a 4 color.  

I've attached a sample here.  So, heres the question:
How much is fair for a 50/50 light blue cotton tee, with this logo? And, how many would you want at that price if more than 1?  I'd like to be able to swing the 50 shirts, as it brings the cost per shirt down by $4 per shirt!  I'm leaning towards the text being a small line somewhere towards the bottom that simply states "Copyright 2002 martialtalk.com "

I need 5 myself (1 for our contest winner)

I'll start taking preorders once we figure out whats fair, and have an Idea how many to go for.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 21, 2002)

I've had it suggested that $18-20 is a decent price for a multi color teeshirt.

Does $17 sound fair?  $3 S/H in the US for up to 3 shirts
International shipping will be a bit more.  Lemme know where your at, and I'll find out the rates.


----------



## Cthulhu (Mar 21, 2002)

$17+$3 S&H?  Sounds good to me!

Cthulhu


----------



## tshadowchaser (Mar 21, 2002)

I'll want 3 to begin with for mydlefand family. 
$17 plus 3 forS+H is ok with me 
At a future date not to far away I'll take 3-5 more They will make great rewards for bringing in new students or for the High school student who shows the most improvment in their school work.

E-Mail or PM me as to where to send check or Money Order (Your Choice)

Looks like Rob_B      gets the free one at this point in time

If design or whatever changes my order stays the same  Would prefer the emblemon the back If its on the front I'll keep trying to see it or read it and end up tripping over my own feet or bumpong somethig.
Shadow


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 21, 2002)

I'm gonna try and remember to call tomorow and see if I can specify X# on front, Y# on back.

Just to be clear:

Shirts $17 each   Shipping $3 for each 1-3 shirts

1 shirt = $17 + $3 S/H
2 shirts = $34 + $3 S/H
3 shirts = $51 + $3 S/H
4 shirts = $68 + $6 S/H
etc.
10+ shirts @ $15 each  

All prices in $US.

US shipping is sent USPS Priority Mail, with delivery confirmation.

Canadian shipping is sent USPS.  I'll try and get the rates this weekend.  (I think it's $7-11, but I'm not sure)

For shipping anywhere else in the world, let me know where, and I'll see what I can do.

tshadowchaser - I'll shoot ya an PM or Email soon as I get all the shipping info together.

Thanks all!

:asian:


----------



## tshadowchaser (Mar 22, 2002)

Cool, 
I get to where it to the next tornament I visit on April 13 Hopefuly.
Shadow


----------



## Drunken Master (Mar 22, 2002)

I am quite interested in getting a t-shirt.  What does it look like, can you ship to the UK and how much does it cost for that?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 22, 2002)

Drunken Master - Shipping to the UK appears to be $9-$15 US.  I'm going to hit the post office on Saturday and see if I can get the full "How to" and "How Much" for a couple of countries and post em by Sunday.  Theres an attachment a few posts up that give you the rough idea on the artwork (it'll be full size, not the small size of the sample)

tshadowchaser - I don't think they will be ready by then.  I'm not expecting to start the printers ball rolling until April 1st.

I'm going to try and put up a pre-order form this weekend.


Thank you, everyone.
:asian:


----------



## tshadowchaser (Mar 22, 2002)

No problem 
Whenever thy are ready  
I think with people actualy wearing them at events and on the street the forumwill get even more subscribers. Just hope most of the nuts stay away (keepthe ones already here I don'twant to leave)
Shadow


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 1, 2002)

Shirts are in, and have started shipping out.  I'm starting to toss around a new design for a second shirt, and hope to clear enough off my workload shortly to let me start evaling button makers. 


Some other ideas:
*Gi Patches* - $600 embroidery setup fee due to extensive detail on logo has eliminated this one.  Is there any interest in a screen-printed patch?

*cups* - Can get good priced, but the minimum order would set me back about $200+ for a small batch.  This is a maybe.

*travel mugs* - $400 min order.

:asian:


----------



## Eraser (May 30, 2002)

Hey just wondering what color the shirt is... i saw in previous post that you might go light blue???  I hope its white or black..
Let me know..

Thanks


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 30, 2002)

Shirts are light blue.  When these sell down a bit more, I'll be looking at the next shirt design, with several different colors offered.  

Follow the link in my sig for a pic of the current shirt.


----------



## GouRonin (May 30, 2002)

Ask anyone, Gou Ronin makes the best kick @ss t-shirts! Woo!
:ultracool


----------



## Eraser (May 30, 2002)

Sure... this from a guy who likes cheap, dirty fights....  

LOL


----------



## GouRonin (May 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Eraser _
> *Sure... this from a guy who likes cheap, dirty fights.... *



Hey, I do. Just ask Jaybacca, Roland, Big Guy, Renegade, Dot, or anyone else who has got some of my fine handiwork. My graphics rock and I make them long lasting and strong because you never know when you might need to use the shirt to choke someone out and you don't want it ripping on you.

There are two kinds of fighters. Cheaters and losers. I learned long ago the reason why rednecks wear leather belts with big pewter buckles. Now I have a few of my own.


----------



## Seig (May 31, 2002)

Few of us have pewter buckles, too expensive and too soft!  Seriously, I'd be interested in MT coffee mugs!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 30, 2002)

Revised URL to order Tees:
https://martialtalk.com/promos/

:asian:


----------



## Dronak (Jul 15, 2002)

Thanks for providing a link for ordering the shirts.  I wanted to get one, but just wanted to wait until some of my previous fun spending bills were all paid off to do so.  I think I'll place an order in a few days, once my current credit card bill statement closes.    It will be nice to have a sort of souvenir of the board.  Keep us informed about the possibility of other items.  I think I've mentioned before that I'd personally like a lapel pin, but I realize they may be too expensive to be worth making.  Anyway, thanks for creating something for us to have.


----------



## Dronak (Jul 18, 2002)

I just tried to submit an order via that link you provided, Kaith, and it didn't work.  I got something like an "internal server error" and it said it couldn't complete the submission of the form.  Can you fix that or do you have another way I can place an order?  Thanks.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 18, 2002)

Give it a try now.  I had a typo in the mailer.  If that doesnt work, email me what you want and your phone number and I'll call ya to get the credit card info.

Thank you!
:asian:


----------



## Dronak (Jul 18, 2002)

OK, your fix seems to have worked fine.  I was able to submit the form fine this time.  Thanks.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 18, 2002)

Got the order and it should go out this weekend.  

Thank you!


----------



## GouRonin (Jul 22, 2002)

I spoke with Kaith this weekend regarding the t-shirts etc and he assures me that the next batch will be of a wider selection with regards to styles.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 23, 2002)

We are looking at various layouts for the next run.  I'm currently debating making em a limited edition, annual thing.  Dunno.

Anyways, heres a pic of the current one.







The young lady wearing it is known by those at the recent WMAA camp as the 'Arnis Pitbull', for the way she went after Rich Parsons.   (Rich, ya still own her that backrub!)

https://martialtalk.com/promos


----------



## GouRonin (Jul 23, 2002)

That shirt! Those colours! That logo! My eyes! They burrrrn! Augh!
:waah:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jul 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> 
> *We are looking at various layouts for the next run.  I'm currently debating making em a limited edition, annual thing.  Dunno.
> 
> ...



Kaith,

You know me, I would like to comply, just been
busy  .

Are you guys going to Gen Con?

Otherwise I might come out that way in the Fall.

Rich


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 27, 2002)

Cash crunch and car problems are keeping us close to home for a bit.  I'd love to do Gencon, but mr wallets been very rude lately. heh.


----------



## Ronin Moose (Jun 24, 2004)

Whatever happened to the shirt sales idea?  I just sign on this month, and am reading some old posts, but I'd buy a shirt if it ever became a reality.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jun 24, 2004)

I think Kaith may still have a few shirts  But I am not sure what sizes


----------



## Ceicei (Jun 24, 2004)

Kaith, do you have these shirts still?  I wasn't aware until now that they were available.  What shirt colors and what sizes do you have?

- Ceicei


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 24, 2004)

According to my records, I have 1 small, 13 Large and 4 XL left.  All the old sky blue design.  Once these are sold out, I'll start taking pre-orders for the new design so we can get some other colors in the mix.)

You can order them at http://wdsupplies.com  they are $10 each, and it includes shipping in the US.  Outside the US, please contact me for shipping charges.

Thanks!

Bob


----------



## Ronin Moose (Jun 26, 2004)

Thanks for the reply.  Need a 3X, so I'll look forward to the next batch!  Take care.....


----------



## Littledragon (Jun 26, 2004)

Kaith Rustaz said:
			
		

> We've been talking about doing some promotional items to help support the maintainence and promotional costs of MartialTalk, and decided that a shirt might be something cool to have. (I've got enough pens and pencils)
> 
> Our current idea is a TeeShirt, with a large version of the logo on the back, with a smaller version on the front upper left area.
> 
> ...


To help support this wonderfull site I would buy one. I rather be offered a price in stead of me offering one. But I think it is a great idea also you could have water bottles with the logo on it.


----------



## Dronak (Jul 4, 2004)

I have that one pictured above, blue shirt with the large logo on the front.  Are you talking about a new shirt with a new design or the same design with different colored shirts?  If there's a new design, I might buy one.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 5, 2004)

We looked at doing promo items through Cafe Press.  The problem was, high prices and a limited selection. (Why pay $15 for a coffee cup when you can buy them for $2 elsewhere and all MT gets from that $15 was $1?)

Shirts - Currently, we have a limited supply of the original blue with logo design for $10 each.

I'm looking at a new design for a future run, but haven't completed the design or pricing.  I would estimate they would run in the $15-20 range.  If and when we do it, I'll probably take pre-orders for a month to generate the cash to place the order. (Ballpark price is $300-500 up front to get them made).


----------



## theletch1 (Jul 5, 2004)

Hey, I'd pay $15-20 for one of them.  I'd prefer black to blue though.  Just my personal style.  Keep us posted.


----------



## Flatlander (Jul 5, 2004)

Kaith Rustaz said:
			
		

> We looked at doing promo items through Cafe Press. The problem was, high prices and a limited selection. (Why pay $15 for a coffee cup when you can buy them for $2 elsewhere and all MT gets from that $15 was $1?)
> 
> Shirts - Currently, we have a limited supply of the original blue with logo design for $10 each.
> 
> I'm looking at a new design for a future run, but haven't completed the design or pricing. I would estimate they would run in the $15-20 range. If and when we do it, I'll probably take pre-orders for a month to generate the cash to place the order. (Ballpark price is $300-500 up front to get them made).


Will you accept paypal for the pre-order?   Make'em supercool Kaith.  If they're supercool in an extremely awesome way that totally rocks, I'll buy at least one.  (Provided they rule)


----------



## Dronak (Jul 5, 2004)

Yeah, $15-20 isn't that bad for a shirt.  Isn't that roughly what they were before?  I forget, it's been a while.

I may have mentioned this before, but something I personally like is lapel pins.  I think a pin with the site's logo would be pretty cool.  One other web board I read sold pins like that with their logo and it didn't cost that much to buy one.  I think they're a commercial business, too, though so their situation is probably different from yours.  I'm guessing pins would cost too much to be worth it, but I do still think it's a cool idea.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 5, 2004)

I'll definately accept Paypal fofr the preorders.  (But noone send it now...wait until I have it ready to goto print first.) 

Pins....Y'know....that may just be possible.  The benefits of having spent the past weekend at a Sci-Fi con was I met 3 groups that did pins.


----------



## Dronak (Jul 19, 2004)

Kaith Rustaz said:
			
		

> Pins....Y'know....that may just be possible.



I think that would be great if it were possible.  I'm not sure what others prefer, but I am kind of a fan of getting small lapel pins as souvenirs.  I know I'm not around too often, busy trying to graduate and not doing much MA right now, but I would definitely be interested in a logo lapel pin from here.

P.S. -- I keep saying "lapel pin" specifically because I prefer those, usually a sort of glossy design and a stick pin back, over the large circle button type with an almost safety pin style close on the back.


----------



## bluemtn (Jul 21, 2004)

I like the t-shirt idea and the pin.  I wouldn't make the pin with a safety pin though.  They can come open, and becomes painful to wear.


----------



## Seig (Jul 22, 2004)

Talk to Golden Dragon, he had some absolutely beautiful pins made for the IKKO


----------



## OUMoose (Aug 19, 2004)

I would consder buying one of the big person's size (XXXL), but my concern is that they don't scale the image.  I don't know how many Tee's I have where the graphic looks fine on a normal size shirt, but looks like a little logo right in the dead center of my back.  heh.


----------



## Gin-Gin (Aug 20, 2004)

Kaith Rustaz said:
			
		

> I'll definately accept Paypal fofr the preorders.  (But noone send it now...wait until I have it ready to goto print first.)
> 
> Pins....Y'know....that may just be possible.  The benefits of having spent the past weekend at a Sci-Fi con was I met 3 groups that did pins.



Hello Kaith,

I've been reading all of the posts on this, and was wondering what's the latest?  Did you decide on new t-shirts or pins, and if so, when might they be available? 

Respectfully,
Gin-Gin :asian:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 20, 2004)

Right now, I'm trying to sell out the existing inventory before investing in a new batch.  I'm looking into the pins and a few other ideas, but haven't dug into it like I'd planned yet.


----------



## AaronLucia (Aug 22, 2004)

Shirts are always fun.


----------



## masherdong (Feb 25, 2005)

Shirts are a definate must if you want to advertise.  I would pay $10-20.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 25, 2005)

I'm currently out of stock on the original shirts.  I'll be looking into a new design once I have some breathing room.


----------



## masherdong (Feb 25, 2005)

> I'm currently out of stock on the original shirts. I'll be looking into a new design once I have some breathing room.


No problem.  Just let me know when you have more in stock.


----------



## masherdong (Apr 25, 2005)

Any update on the new batch of Logo T-Shirts?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 25, 2005)

I have a couple quotes, just haven't had time to pull things together.  Hopefully shortly I'll be ready to take pre-orders.

Basically, I think I'll need about a dozen-18 preorders to get things rolling.


----------



## masherdong (Apr 25, 2005)

Alright cool!  Just keep me in mind!


----------



## Gin-Gin (May 2, 2005)

Yes, please let us know when you're ready take pre-orders!


----------



## masherdong (Nov 1, 2005)

Any word on the new shirts?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 1, 2005)

Not yet.  I've been working on a few designs, slowly.


----------



## Icewater (Nov 1, 2005)

I'm all about some t-shirts that promote what I enjoy, but for the love of Pete get quality t-shirts.  I hate buying the ones the I can see through!  I'd be willing to spend a little more to get quality!

I'm also a coffee drinker so I would be in for the mug as well.

Suggestion for a quote:

*"There are two rules for being successful in Martial Arts.
 Rule 1: Never tell others everything you know."*

Icewater


----------



## Gin-Gin (Nov 1, 2005)

Icewater said:
			
		

> Suggestion for a quote:
> 
> *"There are two rules for being successful in Martial Arts.*
> *Rule 1: Never tell others everything you know."*


:lol: Good one, Icewater!


----------



## arnisador (Nov 1, 2005)

Bob Hubbard said:
			
		

> I've been working on a few designs, slowly.


 
Anything you're ready to share with us?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 1, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> Anything you're ready to share with us?


Not yet.


----------



## masherdong (Nov 1, 2005)

Keep us posted, please.


----------



## Ping898 (Nov 2, 2005)

Hey Bob, for my 2 cents, I know you are limited in what you can do cause of costs, but if you can, please try and use a different color than sky blue this time or more than one color.  I am of course thinking purely of myself with this request :uhyeah: I want a t-shirt but hate light/pastel colors.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 2, 2005)

Main run is going to be on black, though I'll most likely do different colors during the preorders.


----------



## twayman (Nov 2, 2005)

Will you be doing sweatshirts also???


----------



## WT_ATL (Nov 2, 2005)

Hi Bob,

Definitly let me know when the shirts are available.

--Winston


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 2, 2005)

Todd - I'll try to remember to price the option.  Maybe a limited run if I can get enough preorders.

Winston - Will do!


----------



## twayman (Nov 2, 2005)

Bob Hubbard said:
			
		

> Todd - I'll try to remember to price the option. Maybe a limited run if I can get enough preorders.
> 
> Winston - Will do!


 
Put me down for 2  sweatshirts XL.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 8, 2005)

Ko. 

I'm going to try and have some rough art ideas up this weekend.  No guarentees though.


----------



## Gin-Gin (Nov 8, 2005)

Bob Hubbard said:
			
		

> Ko.
> 
> I'm going to try and have some rough art ideas up this weekend. No guarentees though.


All right!


----------



## twayman (Nov 14, 2005)

Bob Hubbard said:
			
		

> Ko.
> 
> I'm going to try and have some rough art ideas up this weekend. No guarentees though.


 
How are they coming along?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 14, 2005)

Got sidetracked. ASAP.  Promise.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 14, 2005)

Will they have the pokeballs?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 14, 2005)

Ya know......I'm gonna have to hit you with a stick Arni.....


----------



## arnisador (Nov 14, 2005)

It's a date!


----------



## HKphooey (Mar 9, 2006)

Check out a company cafepress.com.  They offer a mini-store to sell your own logo-specific items.  They have alot to chose from and you do not have to buy minimums.  The user buys there own shirt.  You can put waht ever markup you want.  The quality of the mercahndise is pretty good.  We use it for CTMAJ.com website.  You can at least get a feel for the interest before you commit to ordering too many shirts.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 9, 2006)

I used cafepress previously. The qualitys not bad, but the markups are crazy. Also, last I checked, they couldn't print on black which seems to be the most requested color.


----------



## HKphooey (Mar 9, 2006)

I hear ya on the markups.  They are now printing on black, but front only at this point.  I know how tough it can be to forecast shirt quantities and sizes.  I have ended up with alot of cleaning rags.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 9, 2006)

Just a general update: I haven't had time to work on the artwork myself so am no closer to having them ready to roll. I'm looking into printers and have a lead on a good one it seems. I'll be talking to him more shortly, and hopefully will be back in "graphics" mode soon.  My apologies on the delay.


----------



## AHC9882 (Jun 19, 2006)

the shirt sounds like a good idea. and also they guy who has the ideas about cups with the M.A. talk logo on it, that sounds like a good idea too.   i would buy the shirt for around 15-20$.     or a cup around 8-10$


----------



## pirate wyatt (Aug 15, 2006)

i would definatly buy one in the 15-20 dollar range.  And about production check the yellow pages at a camp i worked at once we got some local guy to do it cheap.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Aug 19, 2006)

I want one NOW!!!


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Aug 7, 2007)

what happened with the shirt idea? Can I get one? Where? How much? Thanks

B


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 7, 2007)

Still want to do it, just don't have the cash reserves to get the initial run done.  Looking at some options, maybe by the fall.


----------



## Drac (Aug 7, 2007)

Bob Hubbard said:


> I used cafepress previously. The qualitys not bad, but the markups are crazy. Also, last I checked, they couldn't print on black which seems to be the most requested color.


 
A lot of companies use that excuse.I wonder why??..Everytime we do a play we order t-shirts for cast and crew..Everybody wants black..


----------



## Touch Of Death (Aug 7, 2007)

I've been thinking of making an, "I'm On Martial Talk Therefore I Am!" shirt. I will send a pic if I do.
Sean


----------



## Kreth (Aug 7, 2007)

Bob ordered a shirt for me last year, causing a material shortage. Check back in a few months...


----------



## Gin-Gin (Aug 28, 2007)

Touch Of Death said:


> I've been thinking of making an, "I'm On Martial Talk Therefore I Am!" shirt. I will send a pic if I do.
> Sean


I'd buy one of those (in addition to an MT/KT logo shirt)-- Rousseau would be proud.


----------



## stone_dragone (Oct 3, 2007)

any new action on this?


----------



## MBuzzy (Oct 3, 2007)

I'll take one!


----------



## Tames D (Oct 3, 2007)

MBuzzy said:


> I'll take one!


Me too.


----------



## terryl965 (Oct 3, 2007)

T-shirt now please, I need them for my sanity.


----------



## irishwolf08 (Jun 11, 2008)

If you're still doing this, I deffinatly would buy one.
Good pricing would be around 15-20 bucks.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 11, 2008)

I got a quote back from one place and they wanted $800 for the run, haven't heard back from the other places I asked for quotes from yet. I'm hoping to have shirts at the M&G, but it's iffy.


----------



## Guro Harold (Jun 14, 2008)

Hey Bob,

How about

*MartialTalk.com*
*"Post softly, but carry a big stick!"*

or

*MartialTalk.com*

*We post softly*
* but carry*
* big*
* sticks!*​


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 14, 2008)

Too bad t-shirts costs so much ... one could read 

*MARTIAL TALK -- THE STUDY 
Can't we all just get along?​*
:lfao:


----------



## arnisador (Jun 14, 2008)

*MartialTalk.com*
*Five Fingers of Death*​


----------



## theletch1 (Jun 14, 2008)

arnisador said:


> *MartialTalk.com*
> *Five Fingers of Death*​


Heh, the way some of us type it should be TWO fingers of death. 
Caver, that is beautiful!

*MartialTalk.com*
Get a *friendly* *** whoopin'​


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 15, 2008)

I'll need about 30 pre-orders at $25 per to get any shirt project moving.
For those worried I'll redo the blue, new ones will be black.


----------



## MBuzzy (Jun 15, 2008)

How are you taking pre-orders?


----------



## theletch1 (Jun 15, 2008)

MBuzzy said:


> How are you taking pre-orders?


Yes, Bob, do tell! :uhyeah:


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jun 15, 2008)

which design are you thinking of useing BOB


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 15, 2008)

Thinking of setting up a seperate paypal account for it all. 
Design I have in mind is a double sided print, small logo on the front upper left, big logo on the back with text.


----------



## arnisador (Jun 15, 2008)

Bob Hubbard said:


> For those worried I'll redo the blue, new ones will be black.



As Chuck Norris showed, "Good Guys Wear Black."


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jun 15, 2008)

I need a new one my old ones are about worn out


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 15, 2008)

Ditto.


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 15, 2008)

I need them also any childern sizes.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 15, 2008)

I can get them in kids sizes, though I'll probably only do them during the pre-order phase.


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 15, 2008)

Bob Hubbard said:


> I can get them in kids sizes, though I'll probably only do them during the pre-order phase.


 
That is fine, I always try and vuy all my boys different shirts from Martial Art stuff so I need some for a 10 and 11 tear old.


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 15, 2008)

Yea Bob why do you not get some schools to help with the cost and for donating they get there school listed as a sponsor of the site. Just a thought.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 15, 2008)

I talked to a couple a while back, they wanted their schools listed on the shirts. I wasn't inclined to do that at the time as I didn't think it would go over well with the members.


----------



## Kacey (Jun 16, 2008)

Bob Hubbard said:


> I talked to a couple a while back, they wanted their schools listed on the shirts. I wasn't inclined to do that at the time as I didn't think it would go over well with the members.



What about some of the MA suppliers?  That's a little more universal than schools, I think, and covers pretty much all arts, as well.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 19, 2008)

ok.
I need 35 paid pre-orders by the 1st of July to have the shirts available at this years Meet & Greet.
Shirts are black short sleeve tees, with a small logo on the front and a larger logo on the back.
Child, sm, med, lg, xl are $20 XXL and XXXL are $22.50

I'll post artwork later tonight.
Anyone pre-ordering will receive 4 month Gold Key supporting membership as a thank you.


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 19, 2008)

Ok where do a pre-pay at?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 19, 2008)

I'll post a payment link tonight.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 20, 2008)

Pre-Order prices are
Child, sm, med, lg, xl are $20 
XXL and XXXL are $22.50

Shipping is $6 per order.

*To Pre-Order:*
http://silverstarsites.net/makepayment.html
For Invoice Number, please use MT-Shirt-Pre-Order
NY residents please add 8.75% sales tax.

Any questions on how much your order is, PM me and I'll work it all out for you.


Note, shirts will not be shipped until I have a minimum of 35 shirts in the order to cover the cost of the initial order.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 20, 2008)

Note: If you are coming to the M&G and want to pick up the shirts there, you can save the $6 shipping charge, but I'll still need pre-payment by July 1st so I can get this to the printer to have in time for the camp.


----------



## jks9199 (Jun 20, 2008)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Pre-Order prices are
> Child, sm, med, lg, xl are $20
> XXL and XXXL are $22.50
> 
> ...


Bob,
How do you want us to specify size & quantity?


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 20, 2008)

jks9199 said:


> Bob,
> How do you want us to specify size & quantity?


 
Good question it did not have a space for that, do we need to PM you with that info Bob?


----------



## jkembry (Jun 20, 2008)

I just placed an order and put size in the "special instructions for vendor" section of PayPal.  We'll see how it works.

- Jeff -


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 20, 2008)

PM me the order info also, and include the PayPal Reciept # so I can match things up.
Thanks!

And sorry to make this a bit of work folks.


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 20, 2008)

Bob Hubbard said:


> PM me the order info also, and include the PayPal Reciept # so I can match things up.
> Thanks!
> 
> And sorry to make this a bit of work folks.


 
No problem Bob anyhthing for you and this site.


----------



## jkembry (Jun 20, 2008)

PM just submitted.

- Jeff -


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 26, 2008)

I've got -5- shirts preordered. I need 30 more cover the initial order.
I'll keep you all posted as we get closer to going to print.
Thank you!


----------



## masherdong (Jun 26, 2008)

> PM me the order info also, and include the PayPal Reciept # so I can match things up.
> Thanks!



What order info do you need?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 26, 2008)

Shirt sizes basically.


----------



## masherdong (Jun 26, 2008)

I will need an XL.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jun 26, 2008)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Shirt sizes basically.




Bob,

I saw XXL but is there a choice for XXLT? I really need the "T".


Thanks


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 26, 2008)

Probably.  I'll check with the printer tomorrow.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 5, 2008)

Just a note, I didn't get enough pre-orders to have these ready for the M&G. Still need about 25 more orders to get this batch run.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jul 6, 2008)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Just a note, I didn't get enough pre-orders to have these ready for the M&G. Still need about 25 more orders to get this batch run.


 

Can you get 2XLT?

I would most likely get two if I can get that size.

Thanks


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 28, 2008)

Haven't been able to find out about the 2XLT shirts yet.  Also, still 25 short of filling the preorder.  I'll be issuing refunds later this week as I don't want to sit on peoples money for months while we inch forward.


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 28, 2008)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Haven't been able to find out about the 2XLT shirts yet. Also, still 25 short of filling the preorder. I'll be issuing refunds later this week as I don't want to sit on peoples money for months while we inch forward.


 
Bob when will we know about XXL? Thanks


----------



## theletch1 (Jul 28, 2008)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Haven't been able to find out about the 2XLT shirts yet.  Also, still 25 short of filling the preorder.  I'll be issuing refunds later this week as I don't want to sit on peoples money for months while we inch forward.


Bob, don't worry about sending me a refund.  Apply it to my supporting membership if you would , please.


----------



## jim777 (Sep 17, 2008)

Damnit, the threads I miss! If refunds haven't been given, I'll take two of the larges. Sorry for the lateness of the hour!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 17, 2008)

Right now I'm waiting on a different company to get back to me about tees and a number of other items. I'll hopefully know something by this coming weekend or start sending out full refunds. I meant to to it a while ago and really apologize for not updating.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Sep 18, 2008)

If the company checks out ok and the prices are good I think you need to put this thread up again with a BIG sign says MT Tees now available  
I am sure there are many who missed this thread in the last 6 months


----------



## iwingchun (Oct 12, 2008)

I like the idea very much, i want my T-shirt nowwwwwwwww!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 12, 2008)

Still working on this.  1st company had quality issues, and second hasn't replied to my last inquiry in 2 weeks.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 8, 2008)

At this time, I'm scrapping the shirt idea.
If you pre-ordered shirts, please contact me and let me know if you would like a refund, or a Gold Key membership. If you take the Gold Key membership, I'll match it for you. (IE if you preordered at $40, Ill give you 4 months Gold Key membership, plus another 4 months.)

I'm sorry I couldn't make this happen.


----------



## jks9199 (Nov 8, 2008)

Bob Hubbard said:


> At this time, I'm scrapping the shirt idea.
> If you pre-ordered shirts, please contact me and let me know if you would like a refund, or a Gold Key membership. If you take the Gold Key membership, I'll match it for you. (IE if you preordered at $40, Ill give you 4 months Gold Key membership, plus another 4 months.)
> 
> I'm sorry I couldn't make this happen.


No apologies necessary.  It's hard to line everything up, get good qualtity, at reasonable prices.


----------



## SandaSay (Nov 27, 2008)

Can we buy these online?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 27, 2008)

Right now, I'm not doing any shirts. Unfortunately, I never got enough pre-orders to cover the initial order.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 2, 2008)

ok, I just finished processing all of the refunds. If I missed you, please PM me and I'll check into it for you.

Thank you to everyone who preordered.


----------



## shane (Apr 12, 2010)

I believe Id favor it if it were just the logo without words. Having a  world  broad  web   location  URL on it would make me  seem  like a  strolling   promotion  and that's not  actually  my kind of thing. I'd kind of  favors  just a  cooling   image  and then if  persons   inquired  me about it I could  notify  them about the site.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 12, 2010)

I don't think we have any without the url, but I'll look into it next update.
http://www.zazzle.com/martialtalk


----------



## shane (Apr 18, 2010)

Some sort of  saying  could  load up  out one  edge  of the cup and I'm  certain  you'd  proceed  with the  most   attitude  for that. However, I  in person   wish  you don't put some  stupid   sexy  innuendo on it. I don't like those  types  of things. Most  expected  I wouldn't  purchase  the mug if it had that sort of saying on it.


----------

